# ACS - Documents checklist



## rajhyd82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I have query related to the professional experience documents that I am providing to ACS. I am planning to submit experience letters from all my previous employers and roles and responsibility letter from the current employer. Let me know what all should be present in this letter that I get from current employer.. Any format? please share.

Also, is it necessary to get the same from the previous employers?? I am with my current company for past 3 months only.. 

please guide me...

Regards.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rajhyd82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query related to the professional experience documents that I am providing to ACS. I am planning to submit experience letters from all my previous employers and roles and responsibility letter from the current employer. Let me know what all should be present in this letter that I get from current employer.. Any format? please share.
> 
> ...


ACS is basically looking for an official document which outlines your roles & responsibilities you have performed/performing at a company.

If you are getting a new reference letter from your current company, make sure they provide your detailed roles & responsibilities on the company letter head. Same for your ex company as well.

However, if you cannot provide the reference letter from your previous company then you can submit a Statutory Declaration with the reason as to why you cannot submit the reference letter & highlight all your roles & responsibilities there. Then you can attach all the documents you have from them on their letter head to prove your employment.

Good luck!!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rajhyd82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query related to the professional experience documents that I am providing to ACS. I am planning to submit experience letters from all my previous employers and roles and responsibility letter from the current employer. Let me know what all should be present in this letter that I get from current employer.. Any format? please share.
> 
> ...


Hi, when I contacted my previous company HR, I sent a mail with following details to be present in the letter...there is no specific format...they will take of format things. Tell them that they can verify the authenticity of the nature of duties performed from your old manager or any senior still working for that company because normally HR folks don't know what you did in your project and they need somebody to vouch for you.

Details to be present in experience letter:
=============================
1. Duration of my employment with you. Start - XX End - XX
2. Nature of work - Full time. Please specify that I worked for 40 hours per week.
3. Country of employment - XX.
4. Nature of Job:
1. YOU FILL DETAILS HERE AND ASK TO VERIFY FROM SOMEONE
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. My designation at time of relieving - XX
6. Contact detail of HR Manager just in case of any queries.
7. All the above details on company letter head.

Good luck...


----------



## rajhyd82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info... Should I submit from all previous employers????


Regards.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rajhyd82 said:


> Thanks for the info... Should I submit from all previous employers????
> 
> 
> Regards.


Yes, from every single employer you worked with


----------



## drmalahat (Mar 20, 2012)

guys i have a small doubt here n i would genuinely appreciate a very quick response.

the scenario is this: i am in hyderabad and my prev company wher i was working 4 years ago is in bangalore. they did not furnish me with my duties etc on the company letterhead. though i have their offer letter which briefly explains my role, my duties kept changing in the 18month period that i was there.i wasnt able to get in touch with my ex boss(who has left the company n apparently relocated to chennai) but i tried a few colleagues and got response from only one. i am going to prepare a reference letter(IT WILL BE ON PLAIN PAPER) and email him.he will download it , add his contact details and sign it and courier it back to me. then i need to buy a stamp paper and explain the reason for absence of a proper ref letter from my manager on the company letter head,in the form a statutory declaration, sign it, and get it certified by a public notary.
will that be all? or do i need to send this stat dec document to bangalor n get my ex colleague's signature on the stamp paper too?

2.and will a plain paper be fine for reference letter,or should my colleague's refernce also be on stamp paper n notarised??
quoting from the Skill Assessment Guidelines checklist.pdf: documents required include
" Employment references for each role
And/or
 A witnessed Statutory declaration by self + Statutory declaration by Supervisor / Manager for each role
The References and Statutory declarations must include:
 full name and address of the company and any telephone, email and website addresses
 the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them and signed by the author
 details of the exact period of employment" 
does this mean two statutory declarations per reference?

!i hope im not repeating someone else's questions, i have gone entirely through the threads related to this n they have helped me greatly but im also feeling confused so decided to question directly!

many thanks!! awaiting a quick response..


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am a system analyst having 10 years of IT experience in SAP. I have doe MCA. Even for computer graduates and who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the company letter head's. As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving letter and offer letters along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

drmalahat said:


> guys i have a small doubt here n i would genuinely appreciate a very quick response.
> 
> the scenario is this: i am in hyderabad and my prev company wher i was working 4 years ago is in bangalore. they did not furnish me with my duties etc on the company letterhead. though i have their offer letter which briefly explains my role, my duties kept changing in the 18month period that i was there.i wasnt able to get in touch with my ex boss(who has left the company n apparently relocated to chennai) but i tried a few colleagues and got response from only one. i am going to prepare a reference letter(IT WILL BE ON PLAIN PAPER) and email him.he will download it , add his contact details and sign it and courier it back to me. then i need to buy a stamp paper and explain the reason for absence of a proper ref letter from my manager on the company letter head,in the form a statutory declaration, sign it, and get it certified by a public notary.
> will that be all? or do i need to send this stat dec document to bangalor n get my ex colleague's signature on the stamp paper too?
> ...


Self Statutory declaration certified by the notary should be enough along with experience letters from the company. The statutory declaration should also explain the reason for not providing reference letter in company letterhead. Any reference letter provided by colleague/manager should be in company's letterhead. Stamp letter is not required for self statutory declaration or for reference letter from colleague.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

coolsnake said:


> ACS is basically looking for an official document which outlines your roles & responsibilities you have performed/performing at a company.
> 
> If you are getting a new reference letter from your current company, make sure they provide your detailed roles & responsibilities on the company letter head. Same for your ex company as well.
> 
> ...


Hi I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

zkhan said:


> Self Statutory declaration certified by the notary should be enough along with experience letters from the company. The statutory declaration should also explain the reason for not providing reference letter in company letterhead. Any reference letter provided by colleague/manager should be in company's letterhead. Stamp letter is not required for self statutory declaration or for reference letter from colleague.


Hi I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

dreamaus said:


> Yes, from every single employer you worked with


Hi again I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi again I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.



Each Work document for each company (Statutory declaration or Letterhead) MUST have all the roles and responsibilities... no exception of it. In fact there is a standard format found on ACS website and in their Skilled Assessment Guideline PDF, which you should follow.

At least 60%-70% of duties MUST correspond to the chosen occupation, you can see full list of expected responsibilities for each occupation in their ANZSCO site.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Each Work document for each company (Statutory declaration or Letterhead) MUST have all the roles and responsibilities... no exception of it. In fact there is a standard format found on ACS website and in their Skilled Assessment Guideline PDF, which you should follow.
> 
> At least 60%-70% of duties MUST correspond to the chosen occupation, you can see full list of expected responsibilities for each occupation in their ANZSCO site.


Hi mate,

thanks for the reply. can u pls send me the link or the document if you have. But how can we get the roles and respon on the letter head after I have come out of the company, u mean should I type those roles and resp on A4 and visit that previous comp's HR and explain them and get it on a letter head u mean. I should do that for all the 4 companies. r u kidding me. It will take 1 year for this process to complete. Is there no alternative mate. Please any applied ppl respond or suggest me an approach. I appreciate it.

thank you,
Manu


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi I am applying for a system analyst visa having 10 years of IT experience in which 7 years in SAP. I have doe MCA. My question is ...Even for computer graduates who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the previous company letter head's..... As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving/experience letter along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


In your case the employment reference letter mentioning the roles and responsibilities is also required for all the companies you have worked for. Otherwise if you are not able get the reference letter, then a self statutory declaration mentioning the reason for not providing reference letter along with details of your experience should be provided. Since you have MCA qualification only this much is required. If you don't have a computer science qualification then additional documentation such as project report form has to be submitted.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> thanks for the reply. can u pls send me the link or the document if you have. But how can we get the roles and respon on the letter head after I have come out of the company, u mean should I type those roles and resp on A4 and visit that previous comp's HR and explain them and get it on a letter head u mean. I should do that for all the 4 companies. r u kidding me. It will take 1 year for this process to complete. Is there no alternative mate. Please any applied ppl respond or suggest me an approach. I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Please see the below documents for a clearer understanding...

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

zkhan said:


> Self Statutory declaration certified by the notary should be enough along with experience letters from the company. The statutory declaration should also explain the reason for not providing reference letter in company letterhead. Any reference letter provided by colleague/manager should be in company's letterhead. Stamp letter is not required for self statutory declaration or for reference letter from colleague.


Are you sure Self statutory declaration will be accepted by ACS ?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

venuhunev said:


> Are you sure Self statutory declaration will be accepted by ACS ?


Yes it has been accepted in my case.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

zkhan said:


> Yes it has been accepted in my case.


Oh thats great.... could you please share your timeline ? wen u applied, when u receieved the result, wat code you applied for ?


----------



## vinrich (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,
I am a Software Engineer with total 8.5 years of experience, with 6.5years experience in the current organization. It is difficult to get employee reference letter on complany letter head as my immidiate supervisor is not supportive. What I can get is a self declaration on stamp paper from two seniors:
1. A senior who was my manager 3 years back and now is into program management in the same department. He is one level up than my immidiate supervisor in designation but not my supervisor's boss.
2. A senior in my department who is at the same level as my supervisor but not my direct supervisor.
Please suggest which one will be better for self declaration purpose for ACS? Need help on this, unable to decide.
Thanks in advance for an early response.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

zkhan said:


> In your case the employment reference letter mentioning the roles and responsibilities is also required for all the companies you have worked for. Otherwise if you are not able get the reference letter, then a self statutory declaration mentioning the reason for not providing reference letter along with details of your experience should be provided. Since you have MCA qualification only this much is required. If you don't have a computer science qualification then additional documentation such as project report form has to be submitted.


Hi Khan,

Thanks a lot for the reply. self statutory declaration in the sense, is it on a stamp paper note ...mentioning all the roles and respn and saying that its tough or hr not reachable to submit the roles n resp on a letter head....or just a lette on a bond a4 paper. Is 1 self statutory decl enough for all previous companies ? 

Please suggest any experts who have applied.

thank YOu,
Manu


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. self statutory declaration in the sense, is it on a stamp paper note ...mentioning all the roles and respn and saying that its tough or hr not reachable to submit the roles n resp on a letter head....or just a lette on a bond a4 paper. Is 1 self statutory decl enough for all previous companies ?
> 
> ...


Hi Manu,
Apologies. Self statutory declaration is not accepted anymore. I had applied for skills assessment the previous year and the guidelines have changed this year. The statutory declaration should be obtained from your colleague preferably your supervisor in their own words. As it has to be obtained from a colleague you should provide a separate statutory declaration for each company you have worked. I don't think stamp paper is required. Please check the guidelines by following this link. www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



Thanks,
Zafar


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Zafar,

Thanks for the update mate. I would need your suggestion on applying the PR, do I contact any agent like y-axis or someone to get my PR processes or should I apply myself. Please suggest mate. Is it easy or better to go through an agent to avoid any complications. 

Thanks again,
Manu


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi Zafar,
> 
> Thanks for the update mate. I would need your suggestion on applying the PR, do I contact any agent like y-axis or someone to get my PR processes or should I apply myself. Please suggest mate. Is it easy or better to go through an agent to avoid any complications.
> 
> ...


Most of the cases agent help is not required. The visa process is pretty well documented by DIAC and you can also get help from this forum. In fact I would say visa process will be faster if you do it yourself because your agent gets update on your visa from DIAC and then the information has to be passed on to you. In my case, I did the skills assessment from ACS with the help of an agent and I received the approval letter 2 months after it as was approved. My agent just didn't forward it to me and the email was in his inbox for 2 months without any action. 

May be 2 years back it would have been more required as the visa process was not completely online and paperwork was required.

Regards,
Zafar


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

zkhan said:


> Most of the cases agent help is not required. The visa process is pretty well documented by DIAC and you can also get help from this forum. In fact I would say visa process will be faster if you do it yourself because your agent gets update on your visa from DIAC and then the information has to be passed on to you. In my case, I did the skills assessment from ACS with the help of an agent and I received the approval letter 2 months after it as was approved. My agent just didn't forward it to me and the email was in his inbox for 2 months without any action.
> 
> May be 2 years back it would have been more required as the visa process was not completely online and paperwork was required.
> 
> ...


Hi Zafar,

Thanks a lot for the update mate. U know they have increased the visa fee now. Now the cost is coming to a total of 7000 $ , I am in a dilemma to apply now. how are the job openings now, any suggestions for me. Are you in aus ? Did you find a job mate. Do we need to come to au and find a job or can try from INDIA and land here. 

Thank You,
manu


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

manu555 said:


> Hi Zafar,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update mate. U know they have increased the visa fee now. Now the cost is coming to a total of 7000 $ , I am in a dilemma to apply now. how are the job openings now, any suggestions for me. Are you in aus ? Did you find a job mate. Do we need to come to au and find a job or can try from INDIA and land here.
> 
> ...


Hi manu, how many dependents you have.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> Please see the below documents for a clearer understanding...
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> ...


Hi,

I have a query....I do have Probation Certificate for my Graduation. Will ACS accept this or I will have to provide the original one.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query....I do have Probation Certificate for my Graduation. Will ACS accept this or I will have to provide the original one.


Better to hurl an email to them to get confirmed. There is nothing written in their guide.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Better to hurl an email to them to get confirmed. There is nothing written in their guide.


Okk. I will. Thanks a lot.


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

manu555 said:


> Hi Zafar,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the update mate. U know they have increased the visa fee now. Now the cost is coming to a total of 7000 $ , I am in a dilemma to apply now. how are the job openings now, any suggestions for me. Are you in aus ? Did you find a job mate. Do we need to come to au and find a job or can try from INDIA and land here.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is becoming very costly. How many applicants are there in your application? And I think the proposed fee is not final. 

I am in Chennai and have planned to move to Aus in August. As per the feedback from other forum users, job market is a bit challenging especially if it is your first job in Australia. Most of the cases it is required for you to be onshore to get a job with a few exceptions especially if you have a niche skill set.


----------

